# Why is DFDS so much cheaper than Brittany Ferries



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We've booked Poole to Cherbourg next April for £178 but are now thinking of doing Newhaven to Dieppe which is only £98 - less the old fogey 20% discount if they're still doing it.
Both crossings are 4 hours so why is DFDS so much cheaper?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Subsidised by freight?

Peter


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe. I think a lot of lorries etc use it so is it OK for motorhomes? We don't need anyhing fancy with lots of bars and entertainments.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cos BF are robbers and have a monopoly of the western routes.
When there used to be three carriers across to Cherbourg the rates were very competitive and busy. Now BF has jacked up their fares and the boats run almost empty except in high season.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

StephandJohn said:


> Maybe. I think a lot of lorries etc use it so is it OK for motorhomes? We don't need anyhing fancy with lots of bars and entertainments.


The Newhaven Dieppe route is more than adequate, yes lorries do make up the majority of the payload but that is not a problem. 
The boat is not fancy but more than good enough for a get you from A to B, food is basic but good enough to eat :wink2:.
Dependant on where you live and where you intend to go in France, very convenient as well, then of course there is the price saving.

The Brittany Ferries boats are more focused on the public, but don't get the impression they don't take freight there are a huge amount of lorries on each and every crossing.

.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It's all about supply and demand.

BF are the only operators on the western approaches, they clearly have enough customers prepared to pay the prices they are charging so why should they do it for less, would you?

It's not always about cost either. Distance from port of departure is significant.

I live in Weymouth so my nearest port is Poole, it's cheaper to go from Dover BUT it's a 4 hour drive (at least) and 200miles each way, and that's just this side of the channel. So depend ending on where I am going that's possibly an additional 800 miles to go from Dover, at roughly 25mpg that's 32 gallons of diesel at roughly £5 a gallon that's an additional £160 plus realistically 4 days travelling (1 day each way this side and the same in France) 

So Poole - Cherbourg is my preffered route especially as it's a daytime sailing each way so no cabin to purchase. 

As you can see there is a lot to consider other than "just" the ferry cost. I am not bothered about flash facilities on a ferry as to my mind it's merely a floating bridge to get me to France. 

Plus I have the Brittany Ferries "frequent traveller " discount which knocks 30% off the fare, which, as a caravan tugger, is a considerable saving. Normal fare is over £400 return, I pay under £300 (the membership is £70 a year so I still save a fair bit, especially if i go more than once) and the ferry is only 20 miles from home so I don't lose 2 days going to and from Dover or 2 days the other side.

If I lived closer to Newhaven or Dover then they would probably win over Poole of course. 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just resent the way BF have been handed the western routes to charge what they like. Plus the timings are hardly customer friendly.
But we are stuck with them and now only use them once or possibly twice a year.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I just resent the way *BF have been handed the western routes *to charge what they like. Plus the timings are hardly customer friendly.
> But we are stuck with them and now only use them once or possibly twice a year.
> 
> Ray.


Handed by whom? Governments?

Is it not more the case that other operators have withdrawn and/or do not want to compete?

Geoff


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone we've now cancelled Poole-Cherbourg. We lost the £35 deposit but would have had to pay £178 in total. We've booked the Newhaven-Dieppe crossing which is £78 with the 20% old codgers discount and gets us to the Honfleur and Deauville area where we have never been before.
Any suggestions re other places to see, campsites, aires etc will be gratefully received.
Steph
PS Its not obvious on the website that you can get 20% of if you're over 60 and have to phone for it. I found an old thread on here which mentioned it so I think my subs to this site have once again saved me money.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Handed by whom? Governments?
> 
> Is it not more the case that other operators have withdrawn and/or do not want to compete? Geoff


Government did have a hand Geoff.
At the time about 15 years ago, P&O bought out or amalgamated Sealink. This was referred to the Monopolies Commission who said as there were still two carriers it was OK.
Shortly after that P&O Ferries got taken over by an Arab group and they pulled out of Cherbourg. They also gave up back the price of our 'preference' shares so no more discounts on P&O.
BF was left to charge what they like and run a lousy service docking at 21.45 at Poole and or Caen with nothing from Cherbourg to Portsmouth out of high season.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Government did have a hand Geoff.
> At the time about 15 years ago, P&O bought out or amalgamated Sealink. This was referred to the Monopolies Commission who said as there were still two carriers it was OK.
> Shortly after that P&O Ferries got taken over by an Arab group and they pulled out of Cherbourg. They also gave up back the price of our 'preference' shares so no more discounts on P&O.
> BF was left to charge what they like and run a lousy service docking at 21.45 at Poole and or Caen with nothing from Cherbourg to Portsmouth out of high season.
> ...


So P+O pulled out and no other operator wants the routes.

The government cannot force a company to operate.

You are not suggesting the government should stop BF operating because they have a monopoly are you?:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Any suggestions re other places to see, campsites, aires etc will be gratefully received.
> Steph.


Don't miss Honfleur - but don't stay on the big aire near the port. It's very convenient, but not very nice. Last time we made the mistake of staying there the rats by the dustbins were the size of Alsatian dogs . . . and I'm only just joking!!

There's a huge free parking area here where motorhomes stay _(officially or otherwise??)_ and a campsite just across the road. 49.425619, 0.228040

If you want to go North up the coast a little way, Etretat is spectacular. You might not find it easy to stay overnight though as it's hugely popular.

Saint-Valery-en-Caux is nice, and there's a very good aire by the port entrance. 49.872225, 0.708984

Further up Le Treport is a nice little harbour town with a very good aire on the cliff tops. There's a free funicular railway 100 yards away, down to the town centre so the ancient knees don't have to suffer. 50.057642, 1.361236

Further on Saint-Valery-sur-Somme is well worth a visit and there's a huge and very good aire above the town. 50.182236, 1.628915

Across the bay Le Crotoy is nice, and there's a massive aire by the yacht marina, but it's a bit naff. Just a huge gravelled area which gets very dusty when it's warm and dry. It is in the right position though, and there are a few very nice pitches by the water side if you are lucky.

If you go the other way you are soon into the WWII landing beaches, which get better the further you go up the Cotentin peninsula. That's a whole different trip though. Loads of really interesting things to see and do, and some cracking good aires and campsites.

It's a start anyway.

Dave.

P.S. I'd start a new thread to ask for advice if I were you. There are so many ideas for places to visit in that region, and I'm sure others would appreciate it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> So P+O pulled out and no other operator wants the routes.
> 
> The government cannot force a company to operate.
> You are not suggesting the government should stop BF operating because they have a monopoly are you?:wink2:
> Geoff


No Geoff but they allowed the monopoly to happen which is not in the public interest.
Then the Arabs, who are not exactly ferry experts, took over and only kept the MOST profitable Dover/Calais channel route.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/2932202/PandO-board-accused-of-sell-out-as-sale-agreed.html

A small airline started flying into Cherbourg from Southampton but only lasted two weeks due to objections from BF.
BF don't like competition.

Ray.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We like the Newhaven Dieppe ferry as its convenient for visiting family in Brighton en route.

We have just booked a single for £77 with 20% over 60's discount via their phone number 0800 917 1201

I think it is subsidised by the Seine - Maritime Department as they have put a lot of money into the infrastructure at Dieppe. Pity the Newhaven end is a bit run down but I believe there are plans to improve it.

After last year's uncertainty about DFDS pulling out they now have a four year agreement.

We have also booked a single from Harwich to Hook for £64 daytime sailing through the C&CC. It's a bit boring for almost seven hours.

Steve


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

raynipper said:


> No Geoff but they allowed the monopoly to happen which is not in the public interest.
> Then the Arabs, who are not exactly ferry experts, took over and only kept the MOST profitable Dover/Calais channel route.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/2932202/PandO-board-accused-of-sell-out-as-sale-agreed.html
> 
> ...


I was working for P&O in the late nighties leaving in 2000. I can tell you hat BF did and still do receive a payment from the French Government to continue operating in Brittany.

P&O were doing great business on the Cherbourg and Bilbao routes. Some bad business meant the ships for the Le Havre route ( very popular ) ran at a loss.

In the late 90's, the P&O board had altered the sailing times from Portsmouth and it seemed it was set up to fail, but we managed to get the ships out most days on time. They continued to run the un-reliable Fast ships, and made all kinds of exuses for eventually pulling the plug. I can tell you that the Western Channel Routes operated at a profit.

As soon as P&O left Portsmouth, Brittany Ferries were allowed a monopoly, by simply still being in business.

I see the numbers of vehicles traveling out with BF and if there weren't subsidised, they would surely struggle. The Romanian truck drivers who drive the trucks don't spend any money on board. Only the St Malo and Spain routes are busy through out the year.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Fares must surely also be influenced by the overhead structure, e.g. P&O's frequent sailing on the Dover-Calais route must mean that the cheaper, emptier night-time sailings must be cross-subsidised by the more popular daytime sailings. But the frequency of sailings has appeal to some travellers.

Last year I used P&O's cheapest sailings in the early hours. Easy enough to park up in Dover, pay by phone. By the way Canterbury 'aire' closes at/before midnight. Paid less than £100 in total both ways, including a change of date. DFDS were more expensive. P&O gave me the option of leaving on the next (earlier) sailing no extra charge.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Thanks everyone we've now cancelled Poole-Cherbourg. We lost the £35 deposit but would have had to pay £178 in total. We've booked the Newhaven-Dieppe crossing which is £78 with the 20% old codgers discount and gets us to the Honfleur and Deauville area where we have never been before.
> Any suggestions re other places to see, campsites, aires etc will be gratefully received.
> Steph
> PS Its not obvious on the website that you can get 20% of if you're over 60 and have to phone for it. I found an old thread on here which mentioned it so I think my subs to this site have once again saved me money.


What am I doing wrong I wonder. I have just checked out the DFDS website and for our 6m x 2.3m camper, travelling out on May 1st and back May 15th with 2 adults, I am being quoted in the region of £150 each way! That's barely any cheaper than BF! I can't see any fares around the price you have mentioned Steph:serious:

PS! OK I can answer my own question! I have had another look and now realise that the price was for a return crossing NOT an each way price. Doh....


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The discount is ONLY available if you phone to book, not available any other way.

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The discount is (as I understand it) a condition imposed by the General Council of Seine-Maritime who "own" the route and tender it out to DFDS to run it - I think (possibly) CGS-M may actually still own the boats and DFDS are just a "labour only" contractor.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmanche_Ferries

It appears that DFDS do not "actively promote" the discount on their website any longer - I can't think why that might be?


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Another reason why this forum is worth its subscription! 

I had not realised how cheap the DFDS Newhaven/Dieppe route is even without the 20% discount. I have always travelled Dover-Calais thinking all other routes were much more expensive. Just got a quote for a one-way ticket of £53.50 in January when I will be returning to France. OK, that is in my Renault Traffic not my MH but much cheaper than Dover-Calais.

Actually I did travel to UK from France through the tunnel this time as it was marginally cheaper than the ferry.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Fares must surely also be influenced by the overhead structure, e.g. P&O's frequent sailing on the Dover-Calais route must mean that the cheaper, emptier night-time sailings must be cross-subsidised by the more popular daytime sailings. But the frequency of sailings has appeal to some travellers.
> 
> Last year I used P&O's cheapest sailings in the early hours. Easy enough to park up in Dover, pay by phone. By the way Canterbury 'aire' closes at/before midnight. Paid less than £100 in total both ways, including a change of date. DFDS were more expensive. P&O gave me the option of leaving on the next (earlier) sailing no extra charge.


Forgot to mention P&O were cheaper than DFDS (even with discount) so best to use one of the ferry comparison sites. Then I book directly with the ferry company, sometimes even a further savings.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

One more point.. has anyone noticed? If you search for a sailing on BF, you might identify a well-priced sailing. Next time you look - to book- the cheaper sailing has 'gone'. I use 2 devices - search on one, go back to book on the other one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> One more point.. has anyone noticed? If you search for a sailing on BF, you might identify a well-priced sailing. Next time you look - to book- the cheaper sailing has 'gone'. I use 2 devices - search on one, go back to book on the other one.


It's yer cookies Viv.
If I find a price booking some hotel or ferry has been hiked or no longer available, clear me cookies and it's back again.

Ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Harrers said:


> Another reason why this forum is worth its subscription!
> 
> I had not realised how cheap the DFDS Newhaven/Dieppe route is even without the 20% discount. I have always travelled Dover-Calais thinking all other routes were much more expensive. Just got a quote for a one-way ticket of £53.50 in January when I will be returning to France. OK, that is in my Renault Traffic not my MH but much cheaper than Dover-Calais.
> 
> Actually I did travel to UK from France through the tunnel this time as it was marginally cheaper than the ferry.


It's a 2 edged sword, if we give this route more publicity and more people use it, it is more likely to survive but if more people use it it will become as awful as Dover-Calais.


----------

